# Lets see your Garage/Workspace



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I searched and didnt find anything. If I missed it, I apologize. 

So, where do yall work on the Brutes, and, if you are like me, the 19 other projects you have ongoing? 

I just got finished up with my new welding table/cart and did a little house cleaning in the garage this weekend. I figured for once I would actually take some pictures. I didnt snap any new pictures of the Brute though.  It doesnt matter, she hasnt been ridden in about 9 months anyway. 










You can see the security guards are hard at work





































Gotta have my TV:










The new welding table/cart to hold the plasma and 110v lincoln:



















And the fiance's baby waiting to take up the other half of the garage....










And for good measure, the brute(has not been fired up since this picture was taken last year):










So, Where do yall spend your time when you arent riding?

Also, if any GA/SC/TN folks need to use any of the machines/tools or just want to play around, MIMBers are always welcome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! however if you ever buy a new house it looks like it would take you a year just to pack all that up! lol


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, we are actually awaiting the bank to finalize the paperwork on a foreclosure so we can put an offer in on our dream house. Hopefully within the next few weeks I will be signing the dotted line on the new place that comes with a 40x60 shop. And then I will need to buy more stuff to fill the additional shop space. <fingers crossed> Torchmate CNC Plasma Table?!?!<fingers crossed>


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! :bigok:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice setup.... Not very good pics , but here's a couple of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you selling your brute? I saw the same picture on craigslist.


----------

